# [PCMCIA] Failed to load i82365... or yenta

## volospin

Greetings,

sadly I can't remember what I did with 2.4 kernel to get my PCMCIA works.

I have a Sharp A250 notebook and I am trying to get my 3COM

3CRSHPW196 to work.

with CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Lrd RL5c475

which should be a i82365 compatible slot...

I search through documents, tips and tricks and see several posts 

but didn't mention how to tackle

failed to load i82365

but able to load ds.

Any help?

----------

## volospin

I stumble to FAQ... and it teaches me... 

and recall my memory about...

after every kernel compilation... I need to emerge pcmcia-cs AGAIN.

I will try that tomorrow... hope that helps someone who encounter the same problem.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## volospin

now now...

my way only works with kernel 2.4.xx

anything above kernel 2.5 can't use the FAQ or charlieg's Tips & Tricks.

researching...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

